# Stahls’ TV Offers Free ‘Understanding ROI’ Webinar



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

With eight out of 10 entrepreneurs failing in a new business within the first 18 months, understanding return on investment (ROI) is essential to beating the odds. In this archived video of a recent live broadcast hosted by Stahls’ TV, presenter Zach Ellsworth explores how to increase your return on investment in decorating equipment. 

You’ll find out what factors into a smart investment and how to evaluate the potential risks and benefits to your business. The video-taped live session takes a look at the initial capital investment, potential return and production considerations for a printer, printer-cutter, vinyl cutter and heat press. 

You’ll learn about each process, including the costs beyond the machine itself—consumables, substrates, auxiliary equipment, maintenance, “opportunity costs,” etc., as well as about limitations, speed/capacity, applications and profit margins and their impact on ROI. You’ll also see how to break it all down on a spread sheet and learn about tools like the ROI DTG calculator on Stahls.com to help figure what it will take in time and output to recoup your investment.

Every equipment purchasing decision involves weighing the potential gain or loss. This free, industry-specific session can help you minimize the risk that’s inherent in any investment. Go to Understanding ROI | STAHLS' TV to watch anytime, anywhere.

“Understanding ROI” is one of many archived educational presentations available at Stahls’ TV.com. The only online educational destination specifically for custom garment decorators, Stahls’ TV.com features content produced, written and presented by today’s leaders in apparel education. This ever-expanding resource provides the support and training apparel decorators need to start and grow a successful business. 

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

